# New to the area and to saltwater...



## rawrawtm (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I recently moved to Pensacola from Tennessee and I'm wondering what kind of fish are biting at this time of the year/season? I'm going out this weekend to give saltwater a shot for the first time and would appreciate any suggestions on what to target. I'll be on a shoreline near some bridges and/or piers from dusk until dawn.

Thanks in advance to all y'all and I look forward to sharing some good fishing stories with y'all.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Fish the piers and bridges for Spanish and/or King. Read the posts on this forum to help guide you. The forum has very valuable and informative info on it.


----------



## KingJames (Sep 22, 2013)

*From Tennessee*

Haha I just moved here from knoxville myself. If you find out any info on saltwater fishing let a fellow ex-Tennessean know!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

All slow right now. Needs to cool off some more.


----------



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL, I'm looking for the same kind of info. I'm from the Great Lakes.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

the Pensacola journal has a section on fishing every Wednesday. also read some old reports on the forum, make a chart/graph on where and when they are catching what.

If you want first hand knowledge or someone to talk to , you can:
1. Offer take someone out to lunch or whatever, to talk fishing.
2. go to one of the group gathering that are periodically held.
3. look at the ride section of the forum and try to go on every offered ride.
4. ask to meet someone going to the pier to share joke, and fishing tips.
5. ask specific questions; like what is biting now, what type of rig are you using, what bait works best for white trout, ect.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

paperheels said:


> LOL, I'm looking for the same kind of info. I'm from the Great Lakes.


Nothing great about them anymore! I moved down here Easter from the Sunrise side..


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

And another thread a year old!! lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Buy some shrimp and go hang out at the bridges and piers until you learn a little, then go buy a boat...dont use zebcos in saltwater lol...all your inland gear will rot away the 1st time you go


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Buy passes to the State parks and the Federal Parks. There seems to be less pressure and there are several areas to fish that are accessible from the bank.

Use a light line, 8lbs or less and bait it with Berkeley gulp. Beware of the bait thieves (Pin and Puffer Fish)


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> And another thread a year old!! lol


 your are right, didn't notice the date when I posted. sorry


----------



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I'm a block off Bayou Grande with a small private area where we can shore fish. Kids have been out a lot using minnows, but he haven't caught anything yet. My son speared a blue crab today with a sharpened tree branch - no idea if that's legal or in season. Guess I gotta start reading & networking more!


----------



## jtluongo (Jan 20, 2015)

Lots of useful tips in this post. Thanks guys!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The SEARCH function, on this forum, is your friend. 

Almost every question, you can think of, has probably been answered, already; some of them multiple times. Put in a subject that you are interested in and sit back in soak in some knowledge. If you can develop ten questions after reading these, it will be a miracle.


----------

